# giant indian walking funny



## Guest_joel_* (Jun 25, 2008)

i just got a giant indain mantis about a week back,

he was fine, has no problems eating etc

but over the last two days when he walks he seems almost unsteady and rocks with every step?

i figure this could be normal behaviour but he just didnt do it before so im a little worried

any help would be great!!!


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 25, 2008)

They do rock or sway naturally when they walk or move


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2008)

That is normal.........


----------

